# "Snowdrops" Lace Shawl



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Another project from last year. I was very honored and proud that this pattern's designer contacted me directly to obtain my permission to post picture of my shawl on the top of the pattern page.
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/SunsetKnitting/snowflakes-and-flowers


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Just beautiful! I can certainly see why the designer contacted you to use the picture. That yarn is amazing. I've got to get some!

It's funny you should post this right now. Go check you Ravelry messages and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

That is truly beautiful and refreshing....Just like snowdrops.


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

nanciann said:


> That is truly beautiful and refreshing....Just like snowdrops.


This was my name inspiration


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Just beautiful! I can certainly see why the designer contacted you to use the picture. That yarn is amazing. I've got to get some!
> 
> It's funny you should post this right now. Go check you Ravelry messages and you'll see what I mean.


OMG, Dee, thank you very much!!! This is the best gift for Christmas - we are celebrating tomorrow.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Is that yarn one of the groups of several colors that work together? It's hard to explain what I mean but I've seen several yarn groupings on Earthfaire that are meant to be used together.

Whatever...it's one of the most beautiful laces projects I've seen.


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Deeknits said:


> Is that yarn one of the groups of several colors that work together? It's hard to explain what I mean but I've seen several yarn groupings on Earthfaire that are meant to be used together.
> 
> Whatever...it's one of the most beautiful laces projects I've seen.


Thank you for the lovely comment!!! Yes, this is The Unique Sheep Eos (Snow Glint Gradience) - 50% Merino/50% Silk. A real joy to knit!!!


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

What a gorgeous shawl will have to put that in my to do list!


----------



## Grannyof5 (Nov 17, 2011)

Extremely beautiful.


----------



## Ellie2438 (Apr 25, 2011)

Beautiful as all your shawls are. xx


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

absolutely beautiful. like everything you do ;-)


----------



## ange (Nov 13, 2011)

Congratulations - it's absolutely beautiful.


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Your work is amazing, really beautiful.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## plcox22 (Sep 30, 2011)

A work of art!


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

oh oh oh, just love it - you must have so much patience, wish I did!


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

It is amazing no wonder she wanted your picture.


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

wow,love your work,so nice.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Absolutly beautiful and thanks for your generosity!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

amazingly beautiful


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous. You should be so proud. Just beautiful.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

A beautiful work of art!


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

lovely!


----------



## BubbyJ (May 10, 2011)

Another work of perfection!!! You are encouraging me to try lace yarn again! I am currently doing another Ashton in a worsted weight, and I think I love it! I may, however, run out of yarn but there's a beautiful yarn store about 10 minutes from where we are in Florida where I bought it. Figured two would do it, but forgot that worsted yarn has less yardage than sock or lace yarn. It was "reasonable" in price though!
Hope you're not suffering too much with the winter. There is a PM for you (or two) on this site, but don't think you've picked them up. Say hi to Owlsmom for me!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Did you use one or two skeins?


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## maryanneoke (Oct 18, 2011)

That is a beautiful piece, you really did a great job.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Did you use one or two skeins?


I have used 2.8 skeins. It came out pretty big...


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow, that is truly gorgeous. I imagine the lucky person who gets to wear it will get lots and lots of compliments on a continual basis.


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

AWESOME! BREATHTAKING!


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Beautiful shawl and wonderful work!!!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Fantastic one of the best i have ever seen, thank you for showing.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

i-m-p-r-e-s-s-i-v-e!


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Gorgeous is all I have to say. Just gorgeous.

V/r,
Doogie


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for your answer. I love this shawl.


SunsetKnitting said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> > Did you use one or two skeins?
> ...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Okay, I checked out the Unique Sheep Eros and the yardage is 1,260 yards per skein so times 3 its about 3,780 yds? Is that correct?


SunsetKnitting said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> > Did you use one or two skeins?
> ...


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Exquisite!


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Okay, I checked out the Unique Sheep Eros and the yardage is 1,260 yards per skein so times 3 its about 3,780 yds? Is that correct?
> 
> 
> SunsetKnitting said:
> ...


No, The Gradience comes in 4 skeins - 1, 260 yards in total. My shawl took 882.0 yards (806.5m).


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks again.


SunsetKnitting said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I checked out the Unique Sheep Eros and the yardage is 1,260 yards per skein so times 3 its about 3,780 yds? Is that correct?
> ...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, looks stunning. very delicate and pretty knitting.


----------



## inkasmum (Mar 29, 2011)

Fine lacework knitting is my favourite and your work here is truly exquisite and inspiring. Gorgeous!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This is breath taking. I've just started my first lacy shawl. Certainly not of this caliber, but sure gives me thing to work toward!


----------



## Karinza (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh my gosh that is beautiful! Someday I hope to knit well enough to make something like that.


----------



## ACAROLG (Apr 30, 2011)

Your shawl is just beautiful. I looked at you profile and then ast the pattern and noticed that this beautiful piece was made in only 4 days! I am in such awe of both you and your work! What style of knitting do you do that makes you so fast? Thanks so much for your pictures.


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

ACAROLG said:


> Your shawl is just beautiful. I looked at you profile and then ast the pattern and noticed that this beautiful piece was made in only 4 days! I am in such awe of both you and your work! What style of knitting do you do that makes you so fast? Thanks so much for your pictures.


Thank you for your lovely comments and interest in my knitting. I use continental method and this shawl was made during my vacation, so I knitted from morning till evening...Happy knitting!!!


----------



## mollypit (Feb 5, 2011)

so-o-o-o beautiful and intricatw. must have taken a long time to do.


----------

